# I'm opening for Paul Gilbert!



## Leec (Aug 27, 2008)

Just got the news tonight. He's playing in Brighton, UK on November 25. The promoter asked us if we want the slot. Stupid question.

But talk about no pressure...


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 27, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2008)

Dude, that's fucking awesome. Best of luck!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 27, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 27, 2008)

Er... wow...

Just... wow.

I'm kinda speechless actually...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 27, 2008)

That's...amazing!


----------



## Zak1233 (Aug 27, 2008)

holy shit man :0
CONGTARZ!!!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2008)

Woah, dude. Congrats! Make sure to get some pictures taken, and junk!


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> holy shit man :0
> CONGTARZ!!!!



CONGTARZ!




Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 27, 2008)

dude take LOTS OF HAWT PICS WITH PAUL!!!!!


----------



## gaunten (Aug 27, 2008)

nice one, best of luck.


----------



## Leec (Aug 27, 2008)

I plan to frot against him.

Thanks fellas. Time to start practicing. If I go solid until then, I might be able to play something he'd think is only terrible.



ZeroSignal said:


> Er... wow...
> 
> Just... wow.
> 
> I'm kinda speechless actually...



You mean I'm/we're not worthy? I know that, but it'll still be a chance to share the same stage/show as a hero, so I'm happy.


----------



## DavyH (Aug 28, 2008)

That's fantastic - enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## budda (Aug 28, 2008)

nice! congrats on the slot!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 28, 2008)

CONGRATS


----------



## drmosh (Aug 28, 2008)

that's awesome! congrats!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats! Thats awesome. I hear he's a really cool guy. Try to get some pics with him and maybe one of his guitars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 28, 2008)

Leec said:


> Just got the news tonight. He's playing in Brighton, UK on November 25. The promoter asked us if we want the slot. Stupid question.
> 
> But talk about no pressure...


 
Thats awsome man, i wish you the best of luck!

Will you be doing the Astoria show as well?


----------



## Leec (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think so. That would be just brilliant, but it's highly unlikely. I'm assuming he has a touring support and we're the local support.



Mattmc74 said:


> Congrats! Thats awesome. I hear he's a really cool guy. Try to get some pics with him and maybe one of his guitars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If he's up for it, I'll defo try to get a picture with him.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 28, 2008)

Lucky bugger!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow Lee, that's a heck of a guy to open for! Congrats, hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## Zak1233 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lee said:


> CONGTARZ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao i never noticed that 
congratz*


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 28, 2008)

Shit man, congratufuckinglations!! That's quite the honour! I take it you'll get to hang out and stuff too? That's nuts!


----------



## Leec (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I don't _want_ to say sexual molestation...



HighGain510 said:


> Wow Lee, that's a heck of a guy to open for! Congrats, hope you guys have a great time!



Thanks man. Last November my band got the chance to play in London with Sun Caged, a band I love so much I flew to Holland just to see them play and flew back the next day. But our drummer broke his wrist a week before the gig and we had to pull out. Marcel is one of my biggest influences, so that was such a blow to lose out. Now, one year later, I'm getting a sort of second bite at the cherry, so I'm real stoked.

By the way, you're striped with radiation


----------



## Randy (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't screw it up.


----------



## Zak1233 (Aug 28, 2008)

Leec said:


> Well, I don't _want_ to say sexual molestation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow man that woulda been sweet playing with sun caged, you get some fuckin cool slots!!


----------



## El Caco (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## hairychris (Sep 4, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## loktide (Sep 4, 2008)

wow man! congratufuckinglations! 

do you guys have a myspace or something?


----------



## Randy (Sep 4, 2008)

Son of Science

MySpace.com - Son of Science - 2 new tracks! - UK - Progressive / Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/sonofscience


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Sep 4, 2008)

Insane opening spot man ! Congrats !


----------



## DomitianX (Sep 4, 2008)

> Son of Science
> 
> MySpace.com - Son of Science - 2 new tracks! - UK - Progressive / Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/sonofscience



I've been listening to the MySpace tunes for the last couple hours. Pretty fucking cool. Lee you guys need to put out a CD!


----------



## Leec (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot, man. The plan is to start recording soon, to do a full length. The new material is so much more focused and progressive, I can't wait.

And thanks Randy for pasting the links.
Both the website and Myspace page are horribly unmaintained, and the material on the website is really out of date. So much so that I think all vocal tracks feature Greg Pope (who posts here) on vocals, who left the band over 2 years ago! The songs were so naff, and the drums were also done with EZD lol


----------



## Alex-D33 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lee said:


> CONGTARZ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Must be Klingon talk or some other startrek language

Tons of pictures requested & Congtarz once more


----------



## Randy (Sep 4, 2008)

Leec said:


> I think all vocal tracks feature Greg Pope



This is something I didn't know. Interesting. 

Oh, also, your personal soundclick is neat for retrieving some of your ear sex.

SoundClick artist: leecassidy - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Leec (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot, dude.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 4, 2008)

wow, dang, you guys must be good!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 4, 2008)

That's freakin' fantastic! Congrats!!


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 8, 2008)

if anyone could open for him itd be you. Good luck teach.


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 8, 2008)

very impressive man. Awesome!


----------



## Leec (Sep 8, 2008)

soldierkahn said:


> if anyone could open for him itd be you. Good luck teach.



Whilst that's not true, I appreciate the sentiment, mate. 
Hope the playing's going well.


----------



## Leec (Nov 10, 2008)

This show's going ahead on November 25th in Brighton. On the offchance anyone who uses this site can make that show, I can get tickets at 66&#37; of their going rate.


----------



## Greg Pope (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome dude!! Why the hell is this on a mother fucking tuesday night!!!! if it was a friday or saturday I would there dude! !

Dude you should say to him "Hey your pretty good, but with my help you could be the best"


----------



## Leec (Nov 11, 2008)




----------

